# Wago-Codesys-Projekt Aufbau



## darek (26 September 2015)

Hallo leute,
ich habe ein Projekt in Codesys zu Programmieren, da ich nicht zuviel erfahrung habe brauche ich ein Beispiel Projekt egal welsche Tematik (aber Heizungsteuerung were am besten) für mich wichtigste ist wie ein typische Projekt aufgebaut ist. Danke für jeder hilfe
Dariusz


----------



## MadDog380 (23 Oktober 2015)

Hallo darek

Bringe mir selbst seit ein paar Wochen CodeSys V2.3.9 bei. 
Was du vorher Wissen solltest ist in welcher Sprache du es lernen willst. (Im Handbuch hast du alle Variationen stehen)
Ich selbst habe mich für ST ( Strukturierter Text) entschieden da sehr viele Möglichkeiten für ein Programmcode vorhanden sind.
Dazu habe ich diese pdf genommen und alles was ich brauchte daraus geschrieben. (Beispiel ist auch im Handbuch vorhanden)

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/333/m07590333_00000000_1de.pdf

Richtige Beispiele solltest du dir selbst überlegen und dann danach programmieren, wenn du nur ein paar Zeilen kopierst bekommst du kein Verständnis dafür.
Hoffe konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen

MfG
MadDog380


----------



## darek (24 Oktober 2015)

Hallo MadDog380

du has mich falsch verstanden, ich kann schon programmieren ich wolte nur sehen wie ein muster projekt aus der praxis aufgebaut ist also keine beispiele oder macros von wago die hab ich schon gesehn trotz den danke


----------



## GLT (24 Oktober 2015)

darek schrieb:


> aber Heizungsteuerung were am besten für mich wichtigste ist wie ein typische Projekt aufgebaut ist.


Hallo Dariusz,

es gibt da wohl nicht DEN Königsweg (ich schau mir, wann immer es geht, auch mal Projekte anderer an), aber oft viele Gemeinsamkeiten.
Als ich mit CoDeSys anfing hatte ich ähnliche Fragen - die Antworten musste ich mir leider selber geben.

Es wird nicht in einer Programmiersprache realisiert, sondern kunterbunt gemischt immer das genommen, was die einfachste u. übersichtlichste Ausführung verspricht.
Wie auch bei anderen Systemen werden die Teilaufgaben zerlegt u. mit Hilfe der Ordnerstruktur übersichtlich gegliedert - den Rest erledigt die passende Benamsung.

*Nimmt man fertige Makros könnte sich u.U. der Aufbau anders ergeben.*

Einfacher wäre es an deinem konkreten Beispiel, aber ich versuche es mal allgemein

Ordnerstruktur:


Alarmierung/Wiederanlauf 
Zeitschaltung
Zeitaufbereitung (Systemzeit), Kalender/Datumschaltuhren, Zeitschaltuhren 
Wärmeerzeugung
Kesselsteuerung-/regelung, Kesselfolgeschaltung, Leistungsberechnung/-koordination, Medienversorgung 
Wärmeverteilung
Heizkreise mit Regelung, Pumpenschaltung/-regelungen 
Kopplung
falls man entsprechende Tasks für Kopplungen braucht - z.B. für die KNX-Klemme 
(irgendwie mag mich der Editor hier nicht so recht - aber die weitere Untergruppierung, falls nötig, kannst Du dir vorstellen)

Heizkreise sind idR sehr träge - dies kannst du dir in der Taskkonfig zunutze machen u. dein System wird "ruhiger".


Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass Du eine WAGO einsetzen wirst, möchte ich dir auf alle Fälle die, von WAGO bereit gestellten, HLK-Makros dringend nahelegen - damit bist du in 99% schnell u. sicher am Ziel u. eine bequeme Visu gleich mit dabei.
Im zugerhörigen Anwendungshinweis sind step-by-step alle nötigen Konfigurationshinweise erläutert.


----------

